# Does rosemary make a decent evergreen?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I could look in archives or even check out back issues of GR, but because I'm lazy, I'll just ask: "Can rosemary (the herb) be used as an evergreen tree replica? Pavilions (Safeway) in So Cal is selling them as indoor Christmas trees that can be trimmed for the season, then dried and used for potpouri (hey, it's a chick thing, but c'mon, this is a supermarket!). Anyway, the "bushes" have been trimmed into a perfect conical shape so that when seen mext to a real evergreen, their needles look even more to scale, since they are finer.

But the cosmic question is, can ya do this for rosemary bushes planted in the garden. Will continue to grow like any shrub, or will they dry out, mature, or sumthin'?

BTW, I wouldn't buy one yet, as at $14.95 for a pretty good sized plant, they are a bit pricey. Maybe after Christmas, if they still haven't been sold. Along with the poinsettias, spruces, pine cones, etc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They can make a decent tree, not really looking like a pine or cedar or cypress.

Here's one:










It can be trimmed, but watch the watering, it can grow quickly. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, thanks. Wow! Yours looks like a deciduous tree, the ones at Pavilions have been severely pruned to look like Christmas tress--about 18-in. tall. Maybe I'll drag my happy-snap camera over to the store and take a picture.

BTW, on Wikipedia, which I prolly shoulda checked instead of pestering everyone at MLS, it says rosemary tolerates drought, is used in landscaping and favors a Mediterranean climate, which is us (Southern) Pacific Coasters (not you Richard, Mr Beautiful Coastal Orgegon . But it (rosemary, not Beautiful Coastal Oregon) is susceptible to whiteflies, which is a problem in our Seal Beach yard, thanks to the neighbors on both sides of us, who just had to go to two stories so they could have a grand room and all that stuff. Bah!

Despite Greg's reply, though, I'd still like to hear anyone else's ideas--about rosemary.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They can get spider mites too. We have a bed of it we use a a herb, so only natural pesticides. 

I think you can do just about anything you please with the stuff, given you prune it. 

Go for it, I'm in coastal san diego, so our weather must be similar. 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

They get really big if you don't aggressively prune them often.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 28 Nov 2010 10:00 PM 
They get really big if you don't aggressively prune them often. 

Then you can combine it with butter and cognac....excellent for poultry.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg, that's a beaut. I never thought to do that. Mine is just a background plant I nibble on now and then.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy one the size you want and then plant it pot and all and that will restrict it's growth.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's a little more work than that! put in a small pot.... you will have to prune it back to get what you want... once it is "right" you may have to pull it from the pot every so often and trim the roots. 

As I mentioned before, all my "bonsai" are in pots, so it's easy to pull them out for "maintenance". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about Rosemary making a decent Evergreen, but J. Bible was looking for a "Lazy Susan" a day or so ago!! Don't know if he ever found her but I Couldn't resist, the deeevil made me do it. As you can see by my last email to you Greg I'm in my Holiday, festive, jovial, festive mood!! NOT! but I try anyways!!!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, your Rosemary looks GREAT! Nice job! 

Here in the desert Southwest, Rosemary is VERY aggressive...even if you plant it in a pot, where ever the branches touch the ground, they will form new roots and continue to spread via bounding. 

My daughter calls them "bee bushes" since the long flowering period continually attracts bees to them. My mother is always asking for snippets from ours, so she can use them for cooking.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cannot take credit for that one! My friend Bill Smith here in San Diego. I DO have rosemary and I am training it to be like that! 


I do have an "apple" tree (this is a lousy picture, it has since been trimmed better):










Regards, Greg


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, that apple tree looks great to me!! It already looks trained.... I like it! 

What kind of apple tree is it? I wonder if it would survive our desert heat here...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a cotoneaster, and it looks 10 times better now. I think it might make it in the heat... 

Dwarf Cotoneaster - cotoneaster apiculata - 'Tom Thumb' 
Zones 4-10 

Greg


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Greg!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, Greg. That has to add a lot to your layout. Wish I could pull that off up here in the North Country, but not a chance. Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2010 11:29 AM 
Cannot take credit for that one! My friend Bill Smith here in San Diego. I DO have rosemary and I am training it to be like that! 


I do have an "apple" tree (this is a lousy picture, it has since been trimmed better):










Regards, Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Q: Does Rosemary make a decent evergreen?*









A: If she does, could you get her in contact with me ? I could use a good summertime _ female _ bartender ! [/b]

_--Ron @ the Copper Rail Depot Saloon_


----------

